
Uber Elevate [pdf] - artsandsci
https://www.uber.com/elevate.pdf
======
devopsproject
This is a cool idea but I would really like my car at the destination so I
don't have to rely on uber or buses and light rail. Surely there could be an
efficient way to load you and your car onto a train?

